

Lance Armstrong had to hack his blood - jborden13
http://news.yahoo.com/lance-armstrong-says-winning-tour-france-impossible-without-155251628.html

======
zw123456
I have often wondered why doping or drug use is made such a big deal out of in
pro sports, it seems to me that all sports incorporate technology over time,
why is that wrong if it involved drugs? I don't get it, as long as they are
consenting adults and it is their free choice?

~~~
jborden13
I tend to agree with you. My assumption is that society has a moral problem
with it because they feel it is not the traditional implementation of
technology - but the hacking of biology. Messing with "God's handywork" to
gain an edge or improve your performance is a bitter pill for many to swallow.

